# M-Bus Wandler unterstützen die Energieerfassung



## WachMark (16 März 2012)

Die Erfassung von Verbrauchswerten einer Maschine, Anlage oder von gesamten Gebäuden ist heute wichtiger denn je.
Die Kosten für Strom, Gas, Öl und Wasser steigen kontinuierlich an.
Aus diesem Grund sind viele Betreiber von Anlagen und Eigentümer von Gebäuden sehr daran interessiert, 
dass wertvolle Rohstoffe eingespart und so die Kosten gesenkt werden.








Einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Erfassung solcher Verbrauchsdaten steuern Zähler bei, die den Strom-, Wasser oder Wärmemengenverbrauch 
nicht nur aufzeichnen, sondern auch über ein Bussystem an eine übergeordnete Steuerung oder Leitsystem übergeben.
Für diese Arte der Kommunikation wurde der M-Bus geschaffen. 

Er arbeitet im typischen Master-Slave-Prinzip in einfacher Zwei-Draht-Technik.
Die Zähler übermitteln auf Anfrage eines Masters verschiedene Ist-Werte (z.B. Wirkleistung und Spannung der Phasen 
bei Stromzähler, Vorlauftemperatur und Volumen bei Wärmemengenzähler) an diesen.
In dem Mastersystem kann so der Verbrauch kontinuierlich geloggt und verfolgt  werden. 
Je nach Anwendung kann dann zielgerichtet z.B. der Produktionsprozess optimiert und so Kosten eingespart werden.
​






​Wir, von der Wachendorff Prozesstechnik, unterstützen Sie bei Ihrem Einsparprozess mit unseren Wandlern von M-Bus.
Dafür stehen verschiedene Geräte zur Verfügung:
​
​*Pegelwandler:*
Der Pegelwandler verbindet den M-Bus mit einer seriellen RS232/485- oder Ethernet-Schnittstelle.
Dabei wird nur die Physik der beiden Bussysteme adaptiert, nicht aber das M-Bus Protokoll angefasst.
Es muss also eine Komponente an die serielle bzw. Ethernet-Schnittstelle angeschlossen werden, welche das M-Bus Protokoll unterstützt.

*Gateway:*
Ein Gateway verbindet den M-Bus mit einem industriellen Bussystem.
Hierbei wird nicht nur die Physik adaptiert, sondern auch komplett ein anderes Bussytem bereitgestellt.
Der Teilnehmer an der zweiten Busseite kann ein z.B. ein Profibus DP Master, ein CANopen oder ein Modbus TCP/ RTU Master Teilnehmer sein.
Auch Modbus RTU Slaves können in ein M-Bus-Netzwerk mit eingebunden werden.

*Repeater:*
Ein Repeater verdoppelt die mögliche Leitungslänge zwischen Master und Slaves.
Wie bei jedem Bussystem stehen Geschwindigkeit und Leitungslänge im Einklang zueinander. Je höher die Geschwindigkeit, desto kürzer die Leitungslänge.
Außerdem trennen die Repeater beide Bussegmente galvanisch voneinander. So können z.B. EMV-Störungen aus dem Feld nicht das Leitsystem erreichen.

*Scanner:*
Mit dem Scanner können Sie Ihr gesamtes M-Bus Netzwerk absuchen. 
Er zeigt alle Teilnehmer mit Ihren vorhanden Variablen an.
​


*
Rufen Sie uns an und testen Sie die Geräte in Ihrer Applikation!
Wir freuen uns auf Sie!*
​


----------



## DJchris81 (24 April 2012)

oder ihr nutzt diese Alternative, ganz nach dem Motto, alle Datenpunkte in einem System spart Integrationskosten.

http://download.beckhoff.com/download/Document/BusTermi/BusTermi/KL6781de.chm

SG,
DJ


----------



## IBFS (24 April 2012)

DJchris81 schrieb:


> oder ihr nutzt diese Alternative, ganz nach dem Motto, alle Datenpunkte in einem System spart Integrationskosten.



Dein Eintrag hier ist deplatziert.  Entweder du sagst etwas zum oben beworbenen Produkt, denn dafür ist der Bereich  "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" hauptsächlich gedacht oder du lässt es bleiben.


----------

